# OTA Tuner Module



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, watched American Idol last night using the satellite HD locals for Rochester-Austin-Albert Lea-Mason City. Picture quality was very poor. Lots of macro blocking, and colors were definitely quashed. It was a bit like watching a station that simulcasts 3 HD feeds...

So... now I really want the OTA tuner module for my Hopper. Anyone have any idea when we might see one of these?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon, wait for Summer first ...


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

An OTA Tuner for the Hopper is something I'd really love to have, too!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

sregener said:


> Okay, watched American Idol last night using the satellite HD locals for Rochester-Austin-Albert Lea-Mason City. Picture quality was very poor. Lots of macro blocking, and colors were definitely quashed. It was a bit like watching a station that simulcasts 3 HD feeds...
> 
> So... now I really want the OTA tuner module for my Hopper. Anyone have any idea when we might see one of these?


We have not received any updates on an ETA for this feature. We will keep you posted as soon as we have any new information.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Too bad you don't have an AM21 tuner like "D". It works great. Channels look just as good as the "D" HD transmission for local channels. I deleted the "D" local transmitted channels from channel listing and added all local HD ones to it so when the weather gets bad we can at least still see local channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gomezma1 said:


> Too bad you don't have an AM21 tuner like "D". It works great. Channels look just as good as the "D" HD transmission for local channels. I deleted the "D" local transmitted channels from channel listing and added all local HD ones to it so when the weather gets bad we can at least still see local channels.


DISH has OTA tuners either built in or installable on their other HD receivers ... they just have not added that option to the Hopper/Joeys at this time.

As stated often, the option is coming.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gomezma1 said:


> Too bad you don't have an AM21 tuner like "D". It works great. Channels look just as good as the "D" HD transmission for local channels. I deleted the "D" local transmitted channels from channel listing and added all local HD ones to it so when the weather gets bad we can at least still see local channels.


This time it would be easy for them - they will add drivers, integrate streaming with ATSC system tables (PSIP, TVGOS for EPG) and pass the headache to customer to buy the USB 8VSB tuners in any store.
Adding to that big disadvantage DTV OTA tuners - castrated list of local channels.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

gomezma1 said:


> Too bad you don't have an AM21 tuner like "D". It works great.


I do have one. It just doesn't work with my Hopper.  It would have been nice if I could have watched all the sub-channels with my AM21, but efforts to get DirecTV to add them to the guide failed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It should be noted that DISH does not provide EPG for all subchannels and the EPG they provide is not always correct (despite numerous efforts to get the right channel mapped to each subchannel).

But on the plus side one can watch any channel one can receive without regard to markets and zip coded setups. (On receivers where OTA is available, that is.)


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> DISH has OTA tuners either built in or installable on their other HD receivers ... they just have not added that option to the Hopper/Joeys at this time.
> 
> As stated often, the option is coming.


Just curious here, but what makes having a built-in ota tuner any more difficult to have originally designed on the Hopper than say, my 211k or any other HD receiver? Seems like this would have been a no-brainer! I'm just saying....

Ken


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

khearrean said:


> Just curious here, but what makes having a built-in ota tuner any more difficult to have originally designed on the Hopper than say, my 211k or any other HD receiver? Seems like this would have been a no-brainer! I'm just saying....
> 
> Ken


Who knows why companies decide what they do. I don't know why they made the OTA module separate for the 722K and 922 receivers... and not sure why they decided to not use that same module on the Hopper... but instead to wait and test USB OTA adapters later.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OTA would be good for the uncarried subchannels and neighboring market channels but there is likely a tipping point where most subscribers are satisfied with their via satellite locals. Perhaps they don't know what they are missing but not having OTA doesn't seem to be a big deal.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Who knows why companies decide what they do. I don't know why they made the OTA module separate for the 722K and 922 receivers... and not sure why they decided to not use that same module on the Hopper... but instead to wait and test USB OTA adapters later.


It's almost like DISH engineers figured they don't need the OTA tuner they have PTAT!.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

khearrean said:


> Just curious here, but what makes having a built-in ota tuner any more difficult to have originally designed on the Hopper than say, my 211k or any other HD receiver? Seems like this would have been a no-brainer! I'm just saying....
> 
> Ken


It's not more_ difficult_, it's more _expensive_. I work for Dish as an installer and I hardly ever see anyone using the OTA ability built in to the VIP receivers. I would guess that less than 1% of Dish subscribers actually use it. So why make every single Hopper receiver cost more (even if it's only $0.50 each) to manufacture, when you could just add USB support for an off-the-shelf OTA tuner that someone else manufactures and just have to write drivers for it. Then you can slap a Dish logo on it and make a few cents when you sell them to subscribers that actually want it.

It's a much smarter business model, I have no problem with it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sregener said:


> Okay, watched American Idol last night using the satellite HD locals for Rochester-Austin-Albert Lea-Mason City. Picture quality was very poor. Lots of macro blocking, and colors were definitely quashed. It was a bit like watching a station that simulcasts 3 HD feeds...
> 
> So... now I really want the OTA tuner module for my Hopper. Anyone have any idea when we might see one of these?


You can see one here:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-forum/283981-trade-show-floor-thoughts.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> You can see one here:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-forum/283981-trade-show-floor-thoughts.html


So, how to go there ? If you banned forever .
If you would include an IMG link ...


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

P Smith said:


> So, how to go there ? If you banned forever .
> If you would include an IMG link ...


http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=77021&d=1336705823

http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=77022&d=1336705823


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll use [ img] tag here, like this


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

http://i.imgur.com/0sOoP.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/sK97J.jpg

edit: OMG TOO BIG TOO BIIIIIIG


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So, how to go there ? If you banned forever .
> If you would include an IMG link ...


Sorry did not know.I don't have to login to see the pictures so I thought anyone could.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm glad it's only $5


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are they start selling it ?!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Are they start selling it ?!


As far as I know it has not been released for sale yet,supposedly in the summer 2012 is the rumor.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps need new FW ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> http://i.imgur.com/0sOoP.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sK97J.jpg
> 
> edit: OMG TOO BIG TOO BIIIIIIG


Interesting when your not signed in the pictures are big,sign in their normal.

Now after I posted their big again?.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps need new FW ...


Probably nobody saw it working so that's probably correct.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be interesting to see how is manufacturing, model ID, what is VID/PID, any other sticks or clones ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I too am disappointed that they aren't going with a dual tuner OTA module.

I wonder... if multiple adapters will be supported to add more OTA tuners, and if so what might the limit be?

Also... the downside of not having the dual tuner module is that you will have to split your antenna for each tuner input if more than one is supported. I know this happens inside of the dual tuner modules on current receivers... but it can be done cleaner inside a closed box than you or I typically can with a traditional splitter.

That said... IF Dish would ever get around to adding my CW in HD I would almost have no need for OTA anymore anyway... and especially if they put CW on that transponder and expanded the primetime anytime to cover PBS and CW along with the "big 4"... I could live without OTA at that point except as a backup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I too am disappointed that they aren't going with a dual tuner OTA module.
> 
> I wonder... if multiple adapters will be supported to add more OTA tuners, and if so what might the limit be?
> 
> ...


Dreaming ... too much... - dual tuner, all your local on one transponder ... May be you want the XiP813/XiP110 bugs free ? !


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I too am disappointed that they aren't going with a dual tuner OTA module.


I'm disappointed, too. Even though a single tuner will almost always meet my needs. The picture quality of the satellite HD locals is pretty bad compared to OTA. I'll survive the summer without it, but come football season (or Downtown Abbey season 3) I'll be champing at the bit for the OTA module.

I even went so far as to hook up my DTV Pal. Using it reminds me just how much better the Hopper is, which is amazing because I thought the DTV Pal was very good...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I too am disappointed that they aren't going with a dual tuner OTA module.
> 
> I wonder... if multiple adapters will be supported to add more OTA tuners, and if so what might the limit be?
> 
> ...


Yea I am also,but out of disappointment comes realization and I realized I did not need access to a DVR in every room,so I bought a VIP922/wMT2 because that was the only way for me to get one at that time and I wanted the new Logo UI and Menu tile format,plus the MT2 came with the 922.

So I combined that with 2-211ks which have their own satellite tuner and Over The Air tuner.For me it just makes more sense to me to pay $7. a piece for the 211ks than $7. for just a tunerless box(Joey),Sorry don't mean to offend just my opinion.

It's good that DISH has so many receiver choices just like their programming.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I hate to give a poor review to a product that was not even demonstrated.

That being said, there is a level that I'd like to see DISH meet when it comes to providing an OTA tuner for the Hopper system. A single OTA channel per Hopper is below that level. Multiple tuners (either through the Hopper or an OTA tuner on the Joey) is closer to my level.

What I'd really like to see is a system like the HD Homerun where a HD tuner can be placed in the home network in a location where the best OTA signal available could be run to the tuner and then the tuned channels would be distributed via MoCA or Ethernet to the Hoppers/Joeys. That way separate cabling would not be required (my 622 could have a diplexed OTA/satellite feed - the Hopper cannot) and the home network could be engineered to provide the best OTA signal to that remote tuner without loss to multiple splitters feeding multiple locations. (BTW: In my design the central OTA tuner would be able to tune at least four channels at the same time. Perhaps any four RF channels and any of their subchannels? That should be enough to fill the gaps between OTA and DISH's carriage.)


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I may be jumping into this a bit late but I too feel that multiple OTA support is vital. I love James' suggestions just posted. A 722 or 922 could support one or two TVs with up to four simultaneous recordings. That's two recordings (at worse) per TV. Other than Prime Time, a single Hopper with three Joey configuration can currently only record only three SAT events simultaneously, which is less than one recording per TV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Seeing the 922 back on the market noted in other threads makes me wonder if the 922 will receive more Hopper style features. It does not have the third satellite tuner so I would not expect PTA, but with OTA and two dedicated tuners it is a decent receiver - add AutoHOP and (as long as it works) I believe people would like it.

The discovery that the Joeys work via Ethernet (not supported) makes me wonder if the 922 could be upgraded by DISH to feed a Joey via Ethernet. There are possibilities.

Ever since I got my 622 in 2006 I wanted content sharing via Ethernet.


----------

